# Nơi bán Microsoft Surface Pro 7 Core i3 RAM 4GB SSD 128GB Brand New chính hãng tại Hồ Chí Minh



## tuongkhanh (22 Tháng năm 2021)

✓ Màn hình: 12.3 inch PixelSense, 2736×1824 (267 ppi), tỷ lệ 3:2, cảm ứng đa điểm
✓ CPU: 10th Gen Intel® Core™ i3-1005G1 Processor 2 nhân 4 luồng
✓ GPU: Intel® UHD Graphics
✓ RAM: 4GB
✓ Ổ lưu trữ: SSD: 128GB
✓ Camera trước: Camera trước 5.0MP, có khả năng quay video 1080p full HD
✓ Camera sau: Camera sau 8.0MP tự động lấy nét, có khả năng quay video 1080p full HD
✓ Cổng kết nối: 1 USB-C®, 1 USB-A, 1 jack tai nghe 3.5 mm,1 Surface Connect, 1 khe cắm thẻ nhớ MicroSDXC
✓ Kết nối không dây: Wi-Fi 6: 802.11ax
✓ Bluetooth Wireless 5.0
✓ Loa: Âm thanh nổi Dolby® Audio™
✓ Kích thước: 11.5” x 7.9” x 0.33” (292 mm x 201 mm x 8.5 mm)
✓ Trọng lượng: 0.775 kg
✓ Thời lượng pin: ~ 10.5 giờ (theo công bố của Microsoft)
GIÁ: 16.590.000 vnđ
*Địa chỉ*: Tầng 19, Tòa nhà Indochina Park Tower, Số 4 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Đa Kao, Quận 1, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
*Email*: saletastore@gmail.com
*Website*: tastore.vn
*Facebook: *facebook.com/Maytinhban.Laptopchinhhanggiare.Tastore
*Hotline*: *0963.162.716*


----------

